# New downloads for South Bend Lathe



## jbarton (Jul 30, 2012)

Tony has uploaded some scans of lube charts, maintenence, parts and accessory manuals I had here at work. The lube charts are 11x17 and look pretty good lamated and hung on the wall. The maintenence manuals are pretty large but really good if you trying to figure out how its put together.

It covers all the models made around 1965.

Enjoy,

-John Barton


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks much John.  I'll check them out.  That would be great to hand on the wall.

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 30, 2012)

The maintenance manual was split into 2 downloads, since it was so large, but the others aren't quite so large. High resolution scans.

Thank you, John!


----------



## jbarton (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm cleaning up the old lube chart and redoing the text in the same style font as the orginal I'll upload it as soon as I get it finished. Do you think I sould put the color in for the old logo or leave it out? This original is B&W. I'm not so much a purest... so I kind of like the idea of "If they could have done it they would have".

The new one will be a lot cleaner than even when orginally done.

If anyone has any other old "Wall Charts" they want cleaned up they can post them up here and let me know.


----------



## Splat (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks a lot, guys. :thumbsup:


----------

